# Narrow strips of drywall



## SquishyBall (Mar 19, 2013)

Where you have a surface with a 1-1/2" offset... Would you cut the 1" strip of drywall to fit the side edge of the offset?

Note the outside corner bead will overlap the inside corner tape... or even use a metal inside corner bead, seat that, then put the outside corner bead over that?

If you would do the strips, has anyone ripped them on a table saw? With the diamond blades you'd use for cutting concrete board siding of course, not a toothed blade.

Thanks!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got a picture of what your trying to cover?
Never use a table saw! The gypsum dust will shorten the life of the motor.
Stick with a utility knife, for that narrow a cut I'd be supporting the drywall laying flat on saw horse's with 2 X 4's laying flat on top of them.
When trying to do any narrow inside or outside corner I try to plan it out so the narrow cut is as wide as possible first then do the wider section second.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

For narrow rips I use a plastic speed square. Put the knife on the desired measurement and run it along.

Generally I would put the drywall on the front surface first, making it now 2", then the strip then the drywall on the back surface.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I just happen to own one of these so that's what I use.
http://malcoproducts.com/product/roofing-siding-gutter/siding-vinyl/siding-tools-vinyl/sider

Just using your hand to guide it along the edge works ok.


----------



## SquishyBall (Mar 19, 2013)

Alright here's a pic. 









Would you do A or B? i.e. do you need the little strip at all if the corner beads will overlap and bond to each other anyways?


----------



## SquishyBall (Mar 19, 2013)

joecaption said:


> http://malcoproducts.com/product/roofing-siding-gutter/siding-vinyl/siding-tools-vinyl/sider


The Sider device is kinda neat... I'll get one of those! I could also just make a fixed width jig out of a couple pcs of scrap plywood.


----------



## brockmiera (Oct 9, 2012)

Im no drywall expert but I'd be inclined to do A but without that small piece of drywall. I'd just put the corner bead, tape the corner, and float the 1" section.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

That slider is neat, would be great for siding!!!!!


----------

